

Represent: building a modern democracy that helps you have your say - eddowding
https://represent.cc

======
eddowding
From the homepage:

Imagine if voting was as easy as clicking 'like'? Or 'dislike'? Represent is
building a modern democracy that helps you have your say, and be heard. Anyone
can ask a question, everyone can answer it, and the anonymised results are
immediately visible to everyone in clear graphs and maps. We're working with
organisations, politicians, and progressive businesses around the world to
show them the future you want. Please help by spreading the word. "The best
way to get there quickly is to know where it is we want to go."

